# Best/fun way of trashing my dead HDD containing my personal data (with poll!)



## qubit (Jan 5, 2016)

I mentioned in another thread that my WD Green 2TB died the other day after removing it from a PC, transporting it and then reinstalling it. It's still recognized by the BIOS and Windows, but any attempt to access it results in a repetitive access noise and the Explorer window freezes for a long time, with no data ever being delivered. About 1TB is completely lost. Just like that.

Luckily, it's one of my backup drives so the data loss doesn't matter and I've now replaced it, otherwise I'd be tearing my hair out and looking at super expensive data recovery services.

It's out of warranty so I just want to dispose of it, but my unencrypted sensitive personal data on the platters is likely completely or mostly intact, so if I throw it in the bin, there's the tiny possibility that someone will rescue it and do a disc recovery on it, which I want to eliminate. Therefore, can I have your suggestions for the best and most creative ways of trashing it, please. I'm thinking of taking the top off and just destroying the platters somehow (what's the best way?) but I'd also like your suggestions for trashing it in the most creative and fun ways, as well as practical.

Also, please vote in my not-too-serious poll!


----------



## xorbe (Jan 5, 2016)

Have Saitama punch it.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2016)

BBQ it, record it, and post it.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2016)

A 3lb mini sledge will do the job.

However.....

Tossing it in a Muffin Monster would be fun!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 5, 2016)

Either kill it with fire or do what I do, shoot it many times. But film it.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 5, 2016)

If the hard drive is actually dead, why does it matter? Maybe you forgot to put your tin-foil hat on? 

In all seriousness, if the drive can still write, just zero out the drive or hit it with a hammer but, if the drive it truly dead, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

Just hit it with a hammer and toss it in the trash. No need to get all dramatic


----------



## chaosmassive (Jan 5, 2016)

remove the cover, power it up, and swing the hammer as hard as you can
be careful of the shrapnel though


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2016)

Half of those uber-paranoid options won't even guarantee the data is destroyed.  Not that anyone is likely looking for it.

Meh, if you really are concerned and have access to a nuke, why not throw it in space?  Just don't do it over Washington, we like our clean air, or something like that...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2016)

two years ago i put up a thread with pics and videos of my brother and i shooting a 500GB drive with a .308

that was fun.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 5, 2016)

Place it on induction cooker and turn it on


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2016)

I open mine up and take the neodenium magnets out.

The magnets are usefull and the hdd is now useless.













http://www.instructables.com/id/Pulling-apart-a-desktop-hard-drive-to-get-rare-ear/


after i do that i always blow them up with a homemade nuclear device too.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

My neighbor just got a plasma cutter. Maybe I take some video

Someone already did it


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 5, 2016)

A small container of baby massage oil, put it in and turn it on. See why, mechanical HDD's cannot be used in mineral oil PC's


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2016)

well i just plugged a 110V only PSU into 240V mains... and the effing thing runs fine. so that can be removed from your list of ways to kill stuff.


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I open mine up and take the neodenium magnets out.
> 
> The magnets are usefull and the hdd is now useless.



I have a bunch of open HDD's in the window as pretty decoration. Them platters are shiny.

And them magnets are excellent.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2016)

NSA got it backed up anyway  so don't matter
  for local scamming anything that physical destroys platters will do
gun Axe Chainsaw Arc welder plasma cutter oxi acc plant
hammer   10y old kid ( tell them its full of gold )

Give it to ex girlfriend  and tell them its got x years of hard core porn selfies of them on it


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 5, 2016)

I personally drill thriugh it. 5 holes should be enough


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 5, 2016)

I find that 00 buckshot does a pretty good job. S&W 40 is also quite adequate.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 5, 2016)

No one is going to waste the money repairing a drive with arguably unknown information that could be corrupted anyways. I think you're over thinking this @qubit. It's a little paranoid to think that someone is going to go out of their way to recover data from a dead drive and isn't a realistic expectation. If it's dead, it's dead. No reason to shoot a dead horse.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2016)

@Aquinus You're most likely right, but when all your important data is on it, one gets a little paranoid and plays it safe.  Anyway, it's fun to think of creative ways of offing that drive, lol.

Everyone, these are some really good suggestions which are making me laugh. Keep them coming!

I think Norton's is the best one so far:



Norton said:


> A 3lb mini sledge will do the job.
> 
> However.....
> 
> Tossing it in a Muffin Monster would be fun!


Did you all spot the Tampax box going in?! This looks like an 80s promotional video and I love the total lack of health and safety precautions on such a dangerous machine, lol. You may not want your tie getting stuck in there...

And here's a really big version for chewing up a car in this funny video:












Mussels said:


> well i just plugged a 110V only PSU into 240V mains... and the effing thing runs fine. so that can be removed from your list of ways to kill stuff.


I'll bet you that's one of those annoyingly self adjusting ones, but it's just not labelled that way, lol.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> well i just plugged a 110V only PSU into 240V mains... and the effing thing runs fine. so that can be removed from your list of ways to kill stuff.



Probably designed for both, even if not stated. Though there used to be a little switch you had to move ...


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, you could always degauss it.  But that not much fun to begin with.  Unless you know someone with access to a military level electronic shredder.

Though this a small one.


----------



## F-Zero (Jan 5, 2016)

I will be disappointed if you don't strap it to a nuclear bomb and detonate it in space


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 5, 2016)

Mail it to the Middle East, it'll get nuked there soon enough.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2016)

@Ithanul I'm not sure I approve of the way that guy is just chucking those drives in there like that instead of placing them gently. Ya know, they might get damaged or something. 




the54thvoid said:


> Mail it to the Middle East, it'll get nuked there soon enough.


Yes! This is our new best suggestion!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 5, 2016)

I voted other.  Take out platters intact and use them to make a mobile or some other tech art project.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

also you could give a few shots with a Tau cannon, if dont have one, i will lend you mine's!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> also you could give a few shots with a Tau cannon, if dont have one, i will lend you mine's!



I'm telling the relevant authorities about you.....

(does it interact with muons?)


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 5, 2016)

If you have a microwave to get rid of nuke it like your making ramen noodles


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> (does it interact with muons?)


thats classified lad, show your black mesa id or anomalous materials badge


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> thats classified lad, show your black mesa id or anomalous materials badge



Gordon Freeman mugged me with a crowbar and stole my pass.


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Gordon Freeman mugged me with a crowbar and stole my pass.



And you were blushing the whole time I'm sure.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Gordon Freeman mugged me with a crowbar and stole my pass.


lol.... 



Frick said:


> And you were blushing the whole time I'm sure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Run killdisk on it 5 times


----------



## xorbe (Jan 5, 2016)

Just dd with /dev/zero ... if it had anything that important, someone will crowbar you for the info later anyway.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 5, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> It's a little paranoid to think that someone is going to go out of their way to recover data from a dead drive and isn't a realistic expectation.


I agree. The most realistic scenario that comes close is if a target is VIP/Celebrity/Rich person who brings dead drive to the data recovery company and employee steals recovered sensitive data.


qubit said:


> when all your important data is on it, one gets a little paranoid and plays it safe.


I suspect you just want to physically destroy dead hardware and make a poll out of it. If that's the case, I approve 

I voted other:
Toss it into a MRI machine and run the scan.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> I voted other.  Take out platters intact and use them to make a mobile or some other tech art project.
> 
> View attachment 70827


Ooo, never thought of that.  I seen where one peep made his into a clock.  But that is sweet right there.  May do that when ever one of my many drives finally do decide to kick the bucket.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 5, 2016)

My preferred disposal method: take it to the target range and create some large-caliber gaps in the data.


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> I suspect you just want to physically destroy dead hardware and make a poll out of it. If that's the case, I approve
> 
> I voted other:
> Toss it into a MRI machine and run the scan.


Shhh, don't let on! 

I'd love to see it fly in that MRI machine...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2016)

Unscrew the cover, disassemble the spindle, lay the platters out on rocks, torch them.



Static~Charge said:


> My preferred disposal method: take it to the target range and create some large-caliber gaps in the data.


That would be expensive.  Those rounds are over $2 each.


Edit: Or toss it into Kilauea (Mount Doom ):


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That would be expensive.  Those rounds are over $2 each.



Yes, but one round will "ventilate" over a dozen drives if you strap them together first.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a 25ton shop press that is perfect for destroying things


----------



## xorbe (Jan 6, 2016)

If I had to absolutely destroy a hard drive, after dd if=/dev/zero (...), I'd open the case, pop the platters, and hit the surfaces with the angle grinder / blow torch.  That's the best I've got lying around (that could be used legally hah), unless there are some common household cleaners / garage chemicals that would attack the platter surfaces.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 6, 2016)

xorbe said:


> common household cleaners / garage chemicals


  those are still legal in California and how would you clean your area up with the water ban in place? hahahaha


----------

